# Howling in his sleep



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

For the last two nights Harley has started to howl in his sleep. I can't explain how weird it sounds, like a wolf off in the distance. Not loud, sort of high pitched. 
One long soulful ah-ooooooooooooooooooo! Then he lets out a sigh and that's it. Both nights it's been at about 3 in morning.

Does anyone else's dog do this? It's really bizarre.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

My dog did this a few months ago, about 2-3 nights in a row. Not sure what it was but it was super-creepy. It woke him up each time he did it, though.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My old dog Harley used to bark and wuff in her sleep, it was pretty entertaining.. maybe it's a Harley thing!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Lol, my dogs only wimper and wuff in their sleep. It's cute 
Oh, and sometimes they make a suckling noise with their mouth. Sometimes I wonder if they are dreaming of nursing.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

We have had the wierd howling lately too! Just a couple times, luckily. I just drink more wine before bed. lol


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Draugr said:


> My dog did this a few months ago, about 2-3 nights in a row. Not sure what it was but it was super-creepy. It woke him up each time he did it, though.


Yes, it's really creepy and it's such a weird pitch.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Over the years I've had some Hooligans who would howl or bark in their sleep, it doesn't happen a lot but wakes me up pretty fast when one of them does it. Tasha, my first WGSD screamed like a banshee in her sleep!!!


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha that's funny! Harley's wolf ancestors kicking in during his sleep!
It is quite random of him to start doing this though. Does it easily wake you up when it happens?


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Yes, it's really creepy and it's such a weird pitch.


Oh I know, the pitch! It's so eerie...like in movies when a dog or a wolf gives this mournful howl because a packmate or someone beloved dies...it sounds like that!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Two said:


> Haha that's funny! Harley's wolf ancestors kicking in during his sleep!
> It is quite random of him to start doing this though. Does it easily wake you up when it happens?


I wasn't in a deep sleep but yes, it got my attention! For a minute the first time I honestly thought something was outside the window!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

usually about once a week i get the sleep howl from Shasta. it was creepy at first but i've gotten used to it. though its never consistent.... different days but usually around 2 am..


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I was training a female Golden Retreiver as a service dog last October, and while she was at my house she would wake me up with the high pitched howling...almost crying kind of sound you guys are describing. The first night she did it, I thought she was dying! 

I never did get used to it...I would always shoot strait up in bed, disoriented, wondering what was going on...

Very creepy!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I believe dogs have dreams, good one and nightmares  just like us...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think they have dreams too. Sometimes Denali has a happy, soft wuff. I don't usually wake her, but when it's more like whining I do wake her. I let her keep making the sucking noise with her mouth. I like to think she's dreaming of her mom and litter mates . Buzz makes the same sucking noise as well.


----------

